# Will fins grow back?



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

I was noticing a lot of fish in the fish stores with missing bits of fin and tail. I assume from tank fights etc... I also noticed several of the Gourami with their little tentacle things missing. Will they grow back or is it a case of once damage, always damaged?


----------



## tanker (Mar 13, 2010)

At least some fin damage repairs itself by growing back. One of my bettas' tails was shorter when I got him, and there's obvious new growth on his tail (it's transparent instead of coloured). 

I haven't noticed any obvious fin damage at the fish shops I go to. I'd be worried that the fin damage wasn't from injury, but from infection and I'd be reluctant to buy any fish which was obviously damaged, or even another fish from the same tank if a lot of the fish were showing damage. I tend to be cautious about getting only healthy fish (except for my betta - I didn't know his tail was damaged when I got him.) Even if it was from injury, a torn fin could be a site where infection could get in. I'd stick with buying undamaged fish.


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

Yeah, I walked in to Petco looked for about 45 seconds and walked out. Besides damaged fins, tails, and tentacles (don't know if that is what they are called) I also witnessed a LOT of dead fish in the tanks with the live fish. Also, they put crappy decorations in the tanks with paper tags still on. The paper was making a mess in the tank. In contrast when I have gone to Petsmart, the tanks were clean, free of garbage and dead fish, the fish seemed less stressed. Well, maybe not the giant tank of feeder fish. That is sad to look at wherever you are.


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

I've notice my petsmart seems to take pretty good care of their fish, I've never been to our petco but will probably go this week since they are having their tank sale(been looking for a 20 long at a good price ) and will see their fish, I've tried a couple local fish stores in my area but 2 out of the 3 I haven't been so impressed with and the one that I do like never has the fish I want. So far I have bought all my fish from petsmart and probably will continue as long as they keep their fish healthy.


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

The funny thing was that Petco was over twice the price of Petsmart and their fish looked so rough. The people at Petsmart vary in their knowledge just like Petco but they do have a manager that seems to know a bit more then the average fish store person.


----------

